
Self-Driving Car and Bicyclist Were Involved in Collision - smb06
http://sfist.com/2017/06/09/self-driving_car_and_bicyclist_were.php
======
basicplus2
TLDR: bicyclist rides into back of car when car stopped to avoid another car
cutting it off.

